# injecting brisket



## Bruce B (Nov 9, 2006)

Brian,

I've never injected a brisket, but some of the one's I have seen that have been injected have shown a distinctive marking on the meat where you can trace where the injection was.

In talking to people, it takes some practice to inject a brisket and not have it show a discoloration in the meat when it is sliced from the injection liquid.

Your results may vary...of course. Good luck!!!!!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 9, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Brian,
> 
> *I've never injected a brisket, but some of the one's I have seen that have been injected have shown a distinctive marking on the meat where you can trace where the injection was.*
> 
> ...



i've heard and seen that as well. it's worth the try if you are not entering it for comps....good luck, would like to see some pics!!


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 9, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> that was pretty much my experience when i first tried this a couple of months ago.  i put the needle into the flat perpindicular to the grain and pulled it out while squirting in the marinade.  after slicing you could see where the marinade had penetrated.
> 
> the directions for fab b say to inject 4 plus hours before cooking and to move the meat around a couple of times while it sits.  *i've also read that with briskets you should massage it after injecting *to help distribute the marinade.  this is different that what i did the first time.



Could we get some pics of that Brian?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 9, 2006)

My intention is to get Myron Mixon on a podcast soon.  I think he injects his brisket with grape juice or something like that.  He does pretty well in comps!


----------



## spott77 (Nov 9, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> that was pretty much my experience when i first tried this a couple of months ago.  i put the needle into the flat perpindicular to the grain and pulled it out while squirting in the marinade.  after slicing you could see where the marinade had penetrated.
> 
> the directions for fab b say to inject 4 plus hours before cooking and to move the meat around a couple of times while it sits.  i've also read that with briskets you should massage it after injecting to help distribute the marinade.  this is different that what i did the first time.



Hey guys I've been lurking for a while but decided to jump in.  I inject my briskets with Fab B usually I inject the flat with the grain just making sure i have the injector in the middle of the meat and not in the fat, I make a grid about 1.5 inches in the flat til I have it completed then a few injections in the point. I also usually add my rub right after injecting it ends up making sort of a slather but it seems to work for me and the flavors marry well.  After about 4-6 hours I'm ready to cook it doesn't hurt to massage the meat I usually can still tell where the injection was done. If not for comp. then just slice and enjoy but if you are in competition then the judicious use of a little sauce will usually get you to a good presentation.  
I have done briskets without the injection and they were good but I prefer the injected. 

Dave


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 9, 2006)

Well I have squirted a few. Fab B is dark. It needs about a 4 hr rest after you shoot it and pick it up and slap it around occasionally. It aint bad about leaving pecker tracks but when it done right it will turn your meat a nice shade of tan. Not unattractive but you can tell its been shot. It also will change up your texture. On brisket it will turn it more into a tight grained steak texture for some reason. Also takes em longer to get done. It aint nothing to take a foiled FAB B brisket up to 210-215 afore it decides to tender up..lay over and play dead etc.  Poke test is very impotent on this deal.  Way I inject it is shoot it at about 1 inch intervals from each directection of the compass. It can get messy. That why the warden want to know why I can can get bbq sauce on the ceiling of the camper.  Now personally I use FAB P for brisket. It dont change the color and it give a bunch of the same benefits without the real beefy overtones which is the claim to fame of FAB B.  Just my tuppence here. Hope this helps. I usually cook highly trimmed packers and shoot up the point too just to be on the safe side. Sorry to be so long winded 

bigwheel




			
				brian j said:
			
		

> i got my new 6 oz cajan injecter in the mail last week and 5 lbs of fab b was just delivered to my doorstep.  has anyone injected a brisket and knows how to do it?  normally with pork i just shove the needle in and move it around while i squirt in the marinade, and don't really care if i go with the grain, against the grain, etc.  is brisket the same?


----------



## Finney (Nov 9, 2006)

Brian,
So that you don't see the holes in the meat (for comp) inject only from the sides of the brisket.  Straight in, horizontal.  Making sure that the direction of the needle is the direction of your knife blade when slicing.


----------



## Rich Decker (Nov 10, 2006)

Brian, I've injected every comp brisket I've ever cooked as my own cook and cooking with others. I mix the Fab with chicken stock and inject it every which way. When it won't hold any more Fab we inject it again, then again. My brisket usually sits in a cooler for at least 6 hours, sometimes longer and is fondled every hour or so to distribute the Fab. I've never had any streaks in the finished product, but I have seen them when I judge.


----------



## Finney (Nov 12, 2006)

pics look good.... keep us updated.


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 12, 2006)

Looks very good.


----------



## wittdog (Nov 12, 2006)

Hope you get some finished pics...


----------



## Brian in Maine (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey Brian You guys are killing me.  I That looks great.  Brian


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: inject*

Ya know I think you got a good point here. I was out of FAB one time and did the canned beef stock injecting thing and it was very close to one which had been shot with FAB B. Even seemed to tighten up the grain etc.  Course FAB B and canned beef broth got some chemicals in common which I forget the name of em right now but they always come as a team..diosianate/gualyamate is a bad (sic.) Anyway it a state of the art flavor enhancer which according to Joe Ames nobody even knows whut makes it work.  Latest theory I read say it take the metallic taste of red meat which the metallic taste comes from the hemoglobin in the blood cells.  They think it fights that off as good as I can figger out.  Sure cant hurt brisket as far as I can tell. 

bigwheel




			
				Big Ben's BBQ said:
			
		

> I like to inject with beef stock. I heat it up and salt until it becomes quite salty. Then i cool and inject. Haven't tried anything else that I like more.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 12, 2006)

Looking good Brian. Any finished pics?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 12, 2006)

Them some good eats Brian! Brisket looked great!


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 12, 2006)

Both look mighty good Brian.  Now I have to try injecting a brisket.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 13, 2006)

Great looking grub there Brian!  

Now for the Redskins.  If Joe Gibbs does not start Jason Campbell this weekend, I will never watch another Redskins game until they change coaches.  We have absolutely nothing to lose with starting Campbell, Brunell is finished!


----------

